# storing planes



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

How do you store your planes? Do you retract the blade above the base? Lay them sideways? Put oil on the blade?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You saw Don's picture where he hangs them on a wall. I am short of wall space.

I have mine in a steel cabinet. I apply WD-40 to the blade after sharpening, but not each time I use.

I did put some anti-corrosion liner in the drawers.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=68931&cat=1,43456

I lay my planes on the side. Once I have the plane settings working I do not want to have to re-set in order to use. I like to pull the plane out of the drawer and start to use.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes I saw Don picture. Amazing!

Thanks for the info


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine are also in a steel cabinet drawer. I lined the bottom with felt for the drawer with my bench planes. The one with my smaller planes and scrapers has black plastic foam drawer liner. I retract the blade and store them blade down, as otherwise they wouldn't fit well.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i was curious about that too. i am thinking about making some custom drawer inserts that have dados that allow them to be stored without touching the blades. those would essentially be simple mini drawers, something along these lines:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Chris. I was thinking of something similar. But just use thin strips of wood to keep them elevated.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Chris. I was thinking of something similar. But just use thin strips of wood to keep them elevated.


The blades in my planes do not protrude much since I am trying to get thin shavings.

If you do the drawer idea, I would just file a shallow groove for the blade. Likely only need 1/16 - 1/8in groove. Simple.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Of course to make the groove you'll probably rationalize a router plane, plow plane etc.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Y'all can worry yourselves about this if you like, but storing a plane on wood with the iron in the cutting position should not dull the cutter. 

Now storing a plane on anything other than wood, like a steel shelf or a cinder block, is just a whole other thing (that I avoid like the Plague in my shop).


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Heh, I have about 100 of those big free paint stirrers from Home Depot, so I tend to make stuff out of them. They are 1/4" thick, about 17" long and 1 1/2" wide.

The quick little drawing I did real uses those.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

https://www.google.com/search?num=1....0.106.797.9j1.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.xRcRy5LVfQY


This should give you plenty of ideas for building traditional plane tills.

DO NOT drill holes in the planes and hang them on peg board hooks!!! :furious::furious:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Roger Newby said:


> DO NOT drill holes in the planes and hang them on peg board hooks!!! :furious::furious:


+1 with you on this item. I have one vintage Stanley which has a hole drilled in the tail. Not good. :thumbdown:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol! NEVER would i consider drilling a hole in a tool.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

This is my solution to the elusive question of hand tool storage: link

Greg


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

greg, that looks similar to the approach i took:

hyper organized


----------



## SLAC_Engineer (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is my storage. I don't touch the blades when they are in rest. When I am done using them, I blow off the wood chips with compressed air and run the sole across my tool dauber. This leaves a thin film on the surface to prevent rust.










Here is the dauber


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Neat idea for the dauber. I keep mine in a file cabinet I repurposed from my wife's work. Full extension drawers and heavy duty. I lined the drawer with rubber liner and keep dessicant packets in the drawer. I like to keep them in a drawer because it helps keep their environment controlled. I try to retract the blades but don't always. The rubber mat protects them.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice setup

How does the dauber work? Is that something you made?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Nice setup
> 
> How does the dauber work? Is that something you made?


SLAC Engineer had a thread on making the dauber back in Sept.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/tool-dauber-43275/

Good idea for getting a light oil coat. I have not made one yet.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> greg, that looks similar to the approach i took:
> 
> hyper organized


Is that your shop in the picture ? I think "my" idea came from American Woodworker as well.

Greg


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Roger Newby said:


> https://www.google.com/search?num=1....0.106.797.9j1.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.xRcRy5LVfQY
> 
> 
> This should give you plenty of ideas for building traditional plane tills.
> ...


I found a hole in the base of a baily 7 i picked up. Ugh!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> I found a hole in the base of a baily 7 i picked up. Ugh!


Not nice, mine was in a No 5. I wonder if more of the larger planes had holes drilled than the smaller ones.

Does not impact the use, only the value to a collector.

I have read that some planes were drilled and tapped in the side for use with shooting boards. I have not seen and old one. Lie-Nielsen sells a plane for this purpose.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I keep my Stanley #5 Jack in the cardboard box that it came in.
Winter is wood working season here for me.
For the summers, I wipe the plane down with a folded flannel cloth rag
which has a few drops of light (sewing machine) oil added. It is the very same cloth
that I have used for 30 years to wipe down each and every shotgun (12) I have owned.
Everything is fine, not a speck of rust. 
Those guns have come home very wet and dirty, more often
than not.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Greg in Maryland said:


> Is that your shop in the picture ? I think "my" idea came from American Woodworker as well.
> 
> Greg


i wish it was! no, mine has way too much stuff in it.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

I store my planes as shown here http://jp29.org/wwtoolbox.htm

The "Record" Jack plane pic is posed - I store it on its side like all of my other planes.

James


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

I keep the ones I use in the tool tray on the back of the bench, 
the molding planes on shelves and all the extras wherever I can and the wife dosen't complain about.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

My everyday users go in a cabinet.










And I use a combination of wax and fluid film. I like the fluid film because you can just spray it on and its made specifically to help remove and prevent rust.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Snaglpuss, have you been holding out on us or did I miss the tour of your shop.....

Don't make us come find you.


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Is there a shop tour thread?

Shop is nothing special, they all look better and bigger in a picture.
Although I am thankfull in this house I have an 8 foot basement ceiling, 
my first house had about 6'-1" clear. I can't believe all the stuff I did in that little shop.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Snaglpuss said:


> Is there a shop tour thread?


this is close enough:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow!
Over 1300 posts of shops stuff.
I'll get a couple of shots on there.
Thanks


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*Plane storage*

I built a birch plywood open faced shelf for mine. They stand on end at about a 10 degree angle where they are readily available for use when needed. I put a quick coat of wax on when not in use.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

here is the hyper organized way to store them:

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/shop/archive/2009/08/04/hyper-organize-your-shop.aspx


----------

